# spraying with water bottle to scold rabbit?



## wow (Mar 27, 2007)

I read somewhere that if your rabbit is chewingon furniture, or your clothes, or nipping other rabbits, you can spraythem with a water bottle so that they stop and start groomingthemselves. I've heard of this with cats and dogs...but is it safe tospray a rabbit with water? I have a hamster as well as a rabbit, and Iknow that you are never supposed to get hamsters wet, so I wasn't sureif it was the same with bunnies...my bun keeps chewing at my clotheswhile I'm wearing them and I don't know how to make her stop withouthaving her fear coming near me

...here is a picture of my newly adopted!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG, your rabbit is gorgeous!

I'll tell you what you really need to do in order to get her to quit chewing...





..... you need to send her to me. I'll go make the travel arrangements now! 

Okay, seriously, gentlysquirting her with a water bottle issafe and a good method for teachign naughty bunnies to behave. Manypeople do it when trying to bond two rabbits and use it for when theybegin to fight.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

OH MY:thud:! SOOO CUTE!:inlove:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

You could also clap your hands and sayno. When I used to do that to one of mine, he'd shake hishead at me like he was dissaproving. It worked though.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah that sounds ok to me, just don't drench her with it.

Ahh, black magpie!!!:faint::inlove: (am I right?? lol)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

I think they are called just "magpie", which is the black/white version of harlequin.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

There's also blue magpie, which is as stunning as black:bunnyheart


----------



## wow (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I adopted her a couple days agofrom a family who just had a newborn and no longer had time to takecare of her. She is incredibly sweet and loves people. Andlast night i was sitting on the floor with her and she kept circlingaround me nonstop! I'm already in love haha.

I'll try out the water trick, and clapping as well, and I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!

Oh, I forgot to mention, her name is annabelle


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

Awwww! Such a lovely name for such a gorgeous bunny:bunnyheart.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ec (Mar 27, 2007)

She's beautiful - and I've got a couple of questions:

how old is she, and has she been spayed?

if not, and she's old enough, I'd get it done, though she'll still gothrough a "teen" developmental phase if she's fairly young.

I usually clap and/or stomp my foot (like a bunny), and say "No"sternly, but have had to use a spray bottle for some things, as my bunis bossy and persistent. I wouldn't do it with a shy, frightenedrabbit, but it sounds like your new bun is pretty outgoing, so... Begentle and persistent, and she should be OK.

BTW, she's a real cutie!


----------



## wow (Mar 27, 2007)

Annabelle is approximately a year old, accordingto the family who previously owned her. When I got her acouple days ago I forgot to ask if she has been spayed, and I emailedthe owners about it and I am just waiting for their response. It is inan operation I am definitely considering for her. My mom just neuteredher bunny a couple months ago and his mood completely changed.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 27, 2007)

The only thing is that you can't spray rabbits in the face or head area. Aim for the rump! :bunnybutt:


----------

